
Using AI to hire the right programmer - harshnisar
http://research.aspiringminds.com/ai-and-the-right-programmer/
======
Peroni
>Thus, AI tells us that there are 20% programmers here whom we should really
talk to and hire!

No, it doesn't. It tells you that 20% of the number of people who undertook
your experiment are potentially strong programmers. Does that make them a
worthwhile hire? Absolutely not. Sure it warrants a conversation but nothing
more.

